# Almost Bought This - Grzenia Gibson RD style - $600 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars

Saw this and it “tickled my fancy” for some reason. Never was a huge fan of the Gibson RD series but this one looks cool with the finish and the bound neck with block inlays.

Looked into the “builder” and it seems to be a guy in Chicago who has these custom built by a factory in China and then imports them. He does have another line with some more expensive models made in the USA and Korea.

There’s currently a new one available on Reverb for $590. I messaged a bit with the local seller and mentioned this. He ordered a couple upgrades on this (like the Hipshot locking tuners) plus shipping, fees, etc. Don’t tell anyone, but he said he’d take $500. I thought about it for a bit but decided to pass. I’m still not convinced I won’t take a run at it, but in the meantime...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda

If that played ok and a luthier didnt find issues, for $600 ya might as well!


----------



## BlueRocker

Too weird for me.

Reminds me of this


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Budda said:


> If that played ok and a luthier didnt find issues, for $600 ya might as well!


$500
...but you didn’t hear it from me.


----------



## DrumBob

I think you made the right decision to pass on it, even for $500. Obviously, just my opinion, but that's one of the ugliest guitars I have ever seen. The shape, the color, just awful. 

Whatever cranks your tractor...


----------



## ezcomes

I like the RD shape...dunno about that colour though...more of a solid colour kind of guy
Wonder if thats a photoflame though..


----------



## 1SweetRide

I just couldn't bring myself to play Gumbi, or Pokey, can never remember which one is which.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

DrumBob said:


> Obviously, just my opinion, but that's one of the ugliest guitars I have ever seen. The shape, the color, just awful.


Like I said, I’ve never liked the Gibson RD. Maybe it’s the fact they were almost always plain wood (blonde) or horrible Silverburst. But last week, I clicked on a guitar that @tdotrob has listed for sale here...









SOLD - Balaguer Deluxe Select Hyperion SOLD


Hi! For sale I have an excellent condition(no marks or scratches at all) Balaguer Hyperion in satin black with gold hardware. It’s a killer guitar but I’m going after a different Balaguer model that suits my style better. I’m glad I picked this one up as it gave me a good idea on the feel...




www.guitarscanada.com





I don’t know if it’s the slightly smoother body lines (closer to a Firebird) or the way the pickguard compliments the shape, but I kinda liked it.










In fact, I looked into the brand and if his was the red version, I probably would have bought it.


----------



## Budda

Dunable R2 has entered the chat.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> In fact, I looked into the brand and if his was the red version, I probably would have bought it.


Rattle can it?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Budda said:


> Dunable R2 has entered the chat.


Nah. That one just looks gross. It has that unnecessary hook in the cutaway and there’s way too much “extra guitar” at the bottom. Even more than the green thing I originally posted.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

In fact, the more I look at *@tdotrob*’s Balaguer the more I realize I think I like it because it’s way more Firebird than RD.

Okay, I hate RDs again.


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


> In fact, the more I look at *@tdotrob*’s Balaguer the more I realize I think I like it because it more Firebird than RD.
> 
> Okay, I hate RDs again.


Haha! It’s still available!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tdotrob said:


> Haha! It’s still available!


See if Brandon will swap it for the red one. Then we’ll talk.


----------



## Diablo

BlueRocker said:


> Too weird for me.
> 
> Reminds me of this
> 
> View attachment 357845


Im an 80s metal guy, so id be all over that lol


----------



## DrumBob

2manyGuitars said:


> Like I said, I’ve never liked the Gibson RD. Maybe it’s the fact they were almost always plain wood (blonde) or horrible Silverburst. But last week, I clicked on a guitar that @tdotrob has listed for sale here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD - Balaguer Deluxe Select Hyperion SOLD
> 
> 
> Hi! For sale I have an excellent condition(no marks or scratches at all) Balaguer Hyperion in satin black with gold hardware. It’s a killer guitar but I’m going after a different Balaguer model that suits my style better. I’m glad I picked this one up as it gave me a good idea on the feel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarscanada.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know if it’s the slightly smoother body lines (closer to a Firebird) or the way the pickguard compliments the shape, but I kinda liked it.
> 
> View attachment 357948
> 
> 
> In fact, I looked into the brand and if his was the red version, I probably would have bought it.
> View attachment 357947


Yes, it's "Firebirdish," but not something I would buy either. To each his own, of course.


----------



## DrumBob

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah. That one just looks gross. It has that unnecessary hook in the cutaway and there’s way too much “extra guitar” at the bottom. Even more than the green thing I originally posted.


This one is REALLY ugly. Too much wood at the bottom. No thank you. 

I have a good name for it: The Fat Bottom Girl model.


----------

